# Rolex Movement Compatibility? 3035, 3135



## RoganBryan (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi, I have a 16014 Rolex datejust case and need a movement. The case is designed for a 3035 movement, are there alternatives, i.e. a 3135 or better still (cheaper) an ETA movement?

Thanks









Rogan Bryan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,

I have seen ETA 2824 movements put in Rolex cases before. I believe that the date wheel needs adjustment as will the dial feet.

At one time there were rogues who would buy a brand new Rolex steel watch. They would then have a fake 18k case and bracelet made. Then they would take the movement out of the real steel case and fit it to the 18k one. They would then fit an ETA movement to the steel case and sell it off as a real Rolex with box and papers etc and then sell the 18k one as a real one too.

This is how I have seen one with an ETA movement in, the guy who bought it was totaly gutted as he though he had a real one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Datejust case club as well Rogan.









I've got a 1603 case dial and hands that needs an older 1570 movement.

Rolex movements are like gold dust and if you found a 3035 it would be very expensive.

How did you come by a late watch without a movement if I may ask?


----------



## RoganBryan (Mar 2, 2005)

neil said:


> Welcome to the Datejust case club as well Rogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,

Thanks for your response, I bought a steel and white gold case and white dial on e-bay from a guy in Japan, with the idea of buying a movement to match, but they are not easy to find!! I've seen an incomplete 3135 on e-bay and wondered if it would drop straight in?

Regarding your 1603 case there is also 1570 movement currently on E-bay, but it has reached about 700 dollars.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Purely out of curiosity does anyone know how much Rolex themselves would charge for a replacement movement?

What happened to the movement in your 1603, Neil?

Si


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Si said:


> Purely out of curiosity does anyone know how much Rolex themselves would charge for a replacement movement?
> 
> What happened to the movement in your 1603, Neil?
> 
> ...


Bought it without the movement as a punt Simon.

Been hanging around a while but you never know what is around the corner.


----------



## seanman (Feb 11, 2005)

Si said:


> Purely out of curiosity does anyone know how much Rolex themselves would charge for a replacement movement?
> 
> What happened to the movement in your 1603, Neil?
> 
> ...


I dont know what they would charge I suspect they would not supply the movement. I have just had a service quote for my 1987 Oyster perp date chronometer 279 pds regards , Sean


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> I suspect they would not supply the movement


I might ask them out of interest.

Si


----------

